# Slmodem No Carrier dopo aggiornamento kernel

## Slayer86

Ciao a tutti...

Dunque il mio problema si è manifestato dopo l'aggiornamento dal kernel 2.6.26-r4 al 2.6.27-rx... in pratica dopo aver configurato il nuovo kernel e dopo averlo avviato provavo a connettermi con il modem interno del mio portatile ma dopo l'inizializzazione del modem la connessione falliva con un bel No Carrier quindi decisi di rimanere con il 2.6.26 che invece funzionava tutt benissimo...

Ora mi sono deciso ad aggiornare il kernel alla 2.6.29-r5 e devo dire che è molto meglio del 2.6.26 soprattutto per quanto riguarda la gestione dell'acpi per i portatili asus, ma il problema del No Carrire rimane...

Cosa cavolo potrebbe essere? 

Tenendo conto che il modem viene sempre riconosciuto con tutti i kernel che ho provato, e dovrebbe essere configurato correttamente visto che con il 2.6.26 riesco a connettermi!

Quindi penso che il problema sia in una qualche impostazione del kernel nuovo ma sinceramente non so dove andare a parare quindi chiedo aiuto qui...

Grazie a tutti ciao!

----------

## Tigerwalk

Hai provato a ricompilare Slmodem?

----------

## lucapost

poste il risultato di:

```
dmesg |grep tty
```

per come configurare /etc/conf.d/net puoi dare un'occhiata a https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501419-highlight-dialup.html

----------

## Slayer86

Ovviamente ho ricompilato il pacchetto slmodem... con il tool modules_rebuild come indicato nella guida per agiornare il kernel...

Ora faccio un tentativo senza usare wvdial... configuro lo script init e veidamo cosa succede!

Intanto grazie!

----------

## Slayer86

dmesg non mi da risultati rilevanti... cmq il device è /dev/ttySL0...

e ripeto con il kernel 2.6.26 il device viene riconosciuto mi connetto e funziona tutto benissimo (l'unica cosa non sento i toni del modem durante la connessione...)

con i kernel >=2.6.27 ho il problema del no carrier ma il device viene correttamente creato e il modem si inizializza correttamente durante la connessione...

Mi viene il dubbio che sia ppp a non essere aggiornato... oppure ad un bug maledette non ancora segnalato ma mi sembra improbabile visto che sono 3 release di kernel che ho sto problema...

Per lo script init l'ho configurato uguale uguale al tuo (ho pure io teleconomi) tuttavia il servizio si avvia ma rimane in background... vabbe ci lavorerò ancora un po...

----------

## Slayer86

```

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# PPP

# For PPP support, emerge net-dialup/ppp

# PPP is used for most dialup connections, including ADSL.

# The older ADSL module is documented below, but you are encouraged to try

# this module first.

#

# You need to create the PPP net script yourself. Make it like so

#ln -s net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0

#

# Each PPP interface requires an interface to use as a "Link"

link_ppp0="/dev/ttySL0"       # Most PPP links will use a serial port

#link_ppp0="eth0"             # PPPoE requires an ethernet interface

#link_ppp0="[itf.]vpi.vci"      # PPPoA requires the ATM VC's address

#link_ppp0="/dev/null"         # ISDN links should have this

#link_ppp0="pty 'your_link_command'"   # PPP links over ssh, rsh, etc

#

# Here you should specify what pppd plugins you want to use

# Available plugins are: pppoe, pppoa, capi, dhcpc, minconn, radius,

#          radattr, radrealms and winbind 

#plugins_ppp0="pppoe"         # Required plugin for PPPoE

#plugins_ppp0="pppoa vc-encaps"      # Required plugin for PPPoA with an option

#plugins_ppp0="capi"         # Required plugin for ISDN

#

# PPP requires at least a username. You can optionally set a password here too

# If you don't, then it will use the password specified in /etc/ppp/*-secrets

# against the specified username

username_ppp0='telecom'

password_ppp0='telecom'

# NOTE: You can set a blank password like so

#password_ppp0=

#

# The PPP daemon has many options you can specify - although there are many

# and may seem daunting, it is recommended that you read the pppd man page

# before enabling any of them

pppd_ppp0="

debug

noauth

defaultroute

lock

115200

"

#

# Dial-up PPP users need to specify at least one telephone number

phone_number_ppp0="7020187187" # Maximum 2 phone numbers are supported

# They will also need a chat script - here's a good one

chat_ppp0="

ABORT BUSY

ABORT ERROR

ABORT 'NO ANSWER'

ABORT 'NO CARRIER'

ABORT 'NO DIALTONE'

ABORT 'Invalid Login'

ABORT 'Login incorrect'

TIMEOUT 5

'' ATZ

OK ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 +MS=90

OK 'ATDT\T'

TIMEOUT 60

CONNECT ''

TIMEOUT 5

~-- ''

"

```

questo è il mio script... mi potete dare una mano... il servizio si avvia ma in background mi pare di capire che non riesce a lanciare pppd...

la sintassi è quella da usare ora con openrc...

tmpo fa ero riuscito a configurarlo funzionante... ora non so dove sbaglio!

grazie!

----------

## lucapost

Questa è la mia configurazione per teleconomy internet, testata e funzionante:

```

dns_servers_ppp0="62.211.69.150 193.12.150.2"

link_ppp0="/dev/ttyUSB0" 

username_ppp0="teleconomy"

password_ppp0="teleconomy"

phone_number_ppp0="7020187187"

config_ppp0="ppp"

pppd_ppp0="

        debug   

        defaultroute

        lock                    

        115200"

chat_ppp0="

        ABORT BUSY

        ABORT ERROR

        ABORT 'NO ANSWER'

        ABORT 'NO CARRIER'

        ABORT 'NO DIALTONE'

        ABORT 'Invalid Login'

        ABORT 'Login incorrect'

        TIMEOUT 5

        '' ATZ

        OK 'AT M0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0'

        OK 'ATDT\T'

        TIMEOUT 60

        CONNECT ''

        TIMEOUT 5

        ~-- ''"
```

per te dovrebbe essere sufficiente sostituire ttyUSB0 con ttyS0.

----------

## Slayer86

intanto grazie...

cmq anche con il tuo file di configurazione la risposta è sempre uguale...

```

michele@localhost /etc/init.d $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

* Caching service dependencies...                                         [ ok ]

* Bringing up interface ppp0

*   Starting pppd in ppp0...                                              [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ...

* WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

michele@localhost /etc/init.d $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop

* Bringing down interface ppp0

*   Stopping pppd on ppp0                                                 [ ok ]

*   Removing addresses

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

ppp0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

```

per ora sono con il kernel 2.6.26 quello dove la connessione funziona...

non so...

----------

## lucapost

ma dillo prima no!?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-688186-start-776.html

Comunque ho la sensazione che tu abbia ancora qualche problema con slmodem.

----------

## Slayer86

Allora con il fix che mi hai postato ora non ho più l'errore in spegnimento del servizio net.ppp0 però all'avvio il risultato è sempre lo stesso!

Potrei provare a chiedere nel topic dove hai chiesto tu... ma non penso che cambierebbe molto visto che il mio problema con il nuovo kernel (che è strepitoso...funziona tutto molto meglio... gestione dell'acpi, stadi di sleep...) rimarrebbe sempre...

Dunque dici che ho problemi con slmodem ma che tipo di problema secondo te? più che altro mi conviene chiedere in qualche altra sezione tipo in quella del kernel?

grazie per la pazienza!!

----------

## lucapost

sai indicare il chipset del modem interno? forse con lspci riesci a trovare questa informazione.

inoltre, posta un log del demone slmodem, che analizziamo meglio l'errore.

----------

## Slayer86

il modem è all'interno del chip audio... dovrebbe essere questo...

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

```

però aplay mi da questo risultato

```

card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

per il log ci guardo... ma serve per l'errore nel demone o per il fatto che con il kernel 2.6.29 non riesco a connettermi... perchè se serve per il kernel devo riavviare il sistema  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Slayer86

ma... notavo ora che ho un file /var/log/messages di 2,2gb  :Shocked:  ... è normale??? a me sembra un pelino esagerato... il sistema non dovrebbe azzerare da solo log in modo circolare ogni tot tempo...  :Shocked: 

----------

## Slayer86

```

Jun 18 22:49:29 localhost sudo:  michele : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/ ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

Jun 18 22:49:29 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by michele(uid=0)

Jun 18 22:49:29 localhost sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root

Jun 18 22:49:29 localhost pppd[17341]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.

Jun 18 22:49:29 localhost pppd[17342]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Jun 18 22:49:29 localhost /etc/init.d/net.ppp0[17274]: WARNING: net.ppp0 has started, but is inactive

Jun 18 22:49:30 localhost chat[17349]: Can't get terminal parameters: Inappropriate ioctl for device

Jun 18 22:49:30 localhost pppd[17342]: Connect script failed

```

questo è cosa riporta /var/log/messages quando lancio lo script net.ppp0

più tardi provo a vedere con kernel nuovo cosa mi riporta quando mi provo a connettere!

----------

## Slayer86

sono demoralizzato... comincio a credere che non ci sia possibilità...   :Sad: 

In portage è stato pure aggiornato il pacchetto slmodem con l'ultima versione... ma il mio problema rimane immutato...

proprio non capisco... a questo punto spero che mi arrivi presto l'adsl a casa(maledetta telecom  :Evil or Very Mad:  !!!)

----------

## Slayer86

un piccolo up...

Nessuno che sia così generoso e gentile da provare a suggerire qualche cosa???

Ancora non ho trovato nemmeno un accenno al mio problema in giro...

----------

